
Show HN: SOFY – North Korea Nuke Notifications - _eht
https://sofy.gg/
======
_eht
Playing with an SMS API, one thing led to another.

Bots are watching 100+ sources (international and domestic).

~~~
bramm
What are your sources?

------
bramm
How often is it updated to make sure I'm getting REAL time info?

